# Five-Point Inspection: 2015 Nissan Juke



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The Juke is a hit in Europe with a limited, but loyal and enthusiastic following in North America. Even Nissan admits that its success came as a surprise.*
> 
> But now the Juke is part of what’s become one of the fastest growing segments: sub-compact crossovers. Unlike more mature parts of the market, America’s smallest crossovers aren’t competing with one another in as direct a manner as, say the Civic and Corolla or the Camry and Accord do.
> 
> Nissan’s sub-compact crossover is vastly different than the Chevrolet Trax, yet they’re still technically competitors. Newcomers like the Honda HR-V and Mazda CX-3 will be here soon too, so what is Nissan bringing to the table?


Read more about the Five-Point Inspection: 2015 Nissan Juke at AutoGuide.com.


----------

